# [EVDL] AC motor from Toyota parts dealer



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I googled for online toyota parts. I found the following poor description
http://www.toyota-parts-dealer.com

motor, prius 01-03 $1,190.31
HYBRID COMPONENTS - HYBRID COMPONENTS - - motor 

it might be it, might not. there was an illustration for it but it was 
less than specific
http://www.trademotion.com/schematics/mechanical/F820150.gif
the same illustration was used for other parts too

if it is the main electric motor and only that then it's not a hideous 
price but more than it should be. if we had a fairly priced 100kW 
controller for it and given the advantages of AC I imagine many would 
find it acceptable at that price tho. I probably would

at a million copies could it be the most mass produced electric motor ever?

Dan

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> > http://www.trademotion.com/schematics/mechanical/F820150.gif
> > the same illustration was used for other parts too
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you are interested in an (almost) complete Prius for
little money, then look at Ebay.
Tom Gocze is selling a rebuildable 2005 with frontal damage,
you could ask him if he can guarantee that there are no
problems with motor or transaxle. The description says
that it runs without problem: item 300176767654
(Only 7 more hours to go)

In addition, you can buy a used inverter from a 2007 Prius:
item nr 250193810739 or from a 2003: item 300179063049

There is also a complete 2001 with a bad battery for sale.
Normally I see a transmission with or without engine, this
is where you will find a resonable price.
Success,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Dan Frederiksen
Sent: Tuesday, December 04, 2007 1:27 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] AC motor from Toyota parts dealer

I googled for online toyota parts. I found the following poor description http://www.toyota-parts-dealer.com

motor, prius 01-03 $1,190.31
HYBRID COMPONENTS - HYBRID COMPONENTS - - motor 

it might be it, might not. there was an illustration for it but it was less than specific http://www.trademotion.com/schematics/mechanical/F820150.gif
the same illustration was used for other parts too

if it is the main electric motor and only that then it's not a hideous price but more than it should be. if we had a fairly priced 100kW controller for it and given the advantages of AC I imagine many would find it acceptable at that price tho. I probably would

at a million copies could it be the most mass produced electric motor ever?

Dan

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Morgan LaMoore wrote:
> > No, I think it's pretty clear that that is the motor. Note the text
> > above the picture - it lists numbers and names. For example, 4 is
> > "Inverter Assembly". Part 8 is highlighted, "8 - Motor". In the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
Since Cor mentioned my Ebay auction for the 2005 Prius, I thought I 
should chime in on this thread.

I have posted before that I think the Prius will be a kickass EV 
conversion, since the Toyota engineers have given us so
much to work with: great aerodynamics, great safety features, great 
creature comforts and some fine drive train engineering.
All we have to do is remove the ICE and make some other changes (like 
maybe a DC drive motor to replace the ICE??)

There are so many possibilities. I have an '04 that was smacked 
pretty good that I will register today, so the '05, which I found 
later has to go.
It is hurt much less than the '04 was and the drive train seems and 
runs fine. There is a hole in the inverter case where a mount broke 
off, but that
is epoxy-able and does not affect operation. I don't know if I would 
warranty the motor/trans, given it is a used car, but if the price is 
right, I probably would
if someone was really serious.

BTW, I have seen these transmissions with the electric motors go for 
as little as $400 on ebay. Of course, you need beaucoup electronics 
to make it work, but then
again, I have been tinkering with these long enough to think that a 
SCR controller was a big deal!

Tom



Date: Tue, 4 Dec 2007 02:08:00 -0800
From: "Cor van de Water" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] AC motor from Toyota parts dealer
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain;	charset="iso-8859-1"

If you are interested in an (almost) complete Prius for
little money, then look at Ebay.
Tom Gocze is selling a rebuildable 2005 with frontal damage,
you could ask him if he can guarantee that there are no
problems with motor or transaxle. The description says
that it runs without problem: item 300176767654
(Only 7 more hours to go)

In addition, you can buy a used inverter from a 2007 Prius:
item nr 250193810739 or from a 2003: item 300179063049

There is also a complete 2001 with a bad battery for sale.
Normally I see a transmission with or without engine, this
is where you will find a resonable price.
Success,

Cor van de Water

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not a great fan of a prius as donor car. highly specialized design 
where you have to scrap all of it to make it an EV. I say it's much 
better to leave it as a prius and make EVs out of less divergent design. 
it's ironic but to me it seems less suitable as an EV than a straight 
ICE car. adding a third electric motor to the prius to make it an EV... 
nah. and is it really all that aerodynamic?

if you come across a really smashed one you could take out the electric 
motor. maybe someone can use that though

Dan



> tomgocze wrote:
> > There are so many possibilities. I have an '04 that was smacked
> > pretty good that I will register today, so the '05, which I found
> > later has to go.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I'm not a great fan of a prius as donor car. highly specialized design
> > where you have to scrap all of it to make it an EV. I say it's much
> > better to leave it as a prius and make EVs out of less divergent design.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Tehben Dean wrote:
> > If you take the time to look at the very bottom of this list you can
> > see the Cd of the prius
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah.. I have no idea <shrug>



> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Tehben Dean wrote:
> > > If you take the time to look at the very bottom of this list you can
> > > see the Cd of the prius
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> 0.31	Citro=EBn GS	1970

gut to see my car this down 


-- =

Eduardo K. | Darwin pone las reglas.
http://www.carfun.cl | Murphy, la oportunidad.
http://ev.nn.cl | =

| Yo.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

